# Bothriurus coriaceus(chilean dwarf brown scorpion)



## lil-lizzi (Jul 22, 2009)

Could anyone give me any information on these? I've looked through a few posts on here and a little on google but it's mostly temperature and humidity recommendations


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

these guys can live at room temperature, but if you want to breed, keep at 25c plus, so i've been told.

a mix of coco fiber and play sand as a substrate.

they are not communal, keep singly.

they'll be wanting very little space, a couple of gallons at the very most.

not picky eaters, very nice genus


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> these guys can live at room temperature, but if you want to breed, keep at 25c plus, so i've been told.
> 
> a mix of coco fiber and play sand as a substrate.
> 
> ...


25c is far to hot for them. I have kept quite a few species of Chillian scorp and summer time is a nightmare. I found that when temps went over 22-23c that they started dying off and that 20c was ok. They come from locations that have very cold nights and warmish temps during the day.

Quite active scorps although if you find that they burrow down and don't surface again for weeks and weeks at a time it's usually because they are to warm. I used a mixture of sand, soil and coir to make a substrate that was just slightly damp to the touch. Keep them away from direct light and fluctuating heat sources like radiators. If temps get to high in the summer place them somewhere near a fan (I put them in the porch lol)


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

:iamwithstupid:

-J


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> :iamwithstupid:
> 
> -J


Oi! I prefer to be called mentally disadvantaged, it sounds intelligent


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm just going with what i've been told with the breeding aspect


----------

